
AdaptDL, an Open Source resource adaptive deep-learning framework from Petuum - Henry_G8
https://medium.com/@Petuum/introducing-adaptdl-424f6d8ae4cc
======
Henry_G8
AdaptDL from Petuum is an Open Source resource-adaptive deep learning (DL)
training and scheduling framework. AdaptDL makes distributed DL easy and
efficient in dynamic-resource environments such as shared clusters and the
cloud. AdaptDL can automatically determine the optimal number of resources
given a job’s need and will add or remove resources dynamically to ensure the
highest-level performance.

During our benchmark studies when using AdaptDL with Amazon Web Services
(AWS), we recorded a reduction in cost by up to 80% when AdaptDL was set to
automatically provision spot instances on AWS when available.

AdaptDL can automatically determine the optimal number of resources given a
job’s need. It will efficiently add or remove resources dynamically to ensure
the highest-level performance. Using a scheduler to leverage elasticity,
AdaptDL quickly scales resources in and out of clusters to adapt to a changing
availability pool allowing for faster job completion and more efficient
resource allocation.

Learn more on how AdaptDL works and how to use this here:
[https://medium.com/@Petuum/introducing-
adaptdl-424f6d8ae4cc](https://medium.com/@Petuum/introducing-
adaptdl-424f6d8ae4cc)

